# Crate Training - What is too much or too little?



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in this too.

Our guy, is 9 weeks old too. We keep our golden in his crate at nighttime, starting at 10PM, and he's out of it 5AM. We then let him run around and play until I heard to work close to 9. 

When we go to work, he's in his crate for 2-3 hour increments, until we get home. 

When we're home he's out hanging out with us until bed.


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, with my schedule, he's in his crate during the day for 4 hours and then maybe 20-30 minutes when i have to get something done and can't supervise him. He has a habit of eating EVERYTHING so I have to watch him like a hawk. I'm just wondering if he should be crated a little while I am at home to let him know he can't have free reign whenever we are at home. I just ordered a pet playpen online so i can keep him out the crate (until bedtime) and he won't feel so neglected when he hears us at home.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a good idea to crate them while you're at home so he doesn't associate the crate with you leaving.

I had a strict schedule when my pup was that young, and she was in the crate quite a bit. It was the best way to potty train quickly. Now that she's reliable, I don't crate her anymore.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would crate your pup when you're gone (obviously) and when he needs a rest and you can't watch him.

When you get home I would let him outside, feed etc. if needed, let outside, and put in the crate. Always let outside right after letting him out of the crate. It's not a bad idea to crate your pup when you're busy, like when making dinner. If you're not playing with and/or right there watching don't be afraid to use the crate. Give a treat when he goes in the crate and he will learn that it's not a bad thing. Remember that puppies are like babies and will take a lot of naps, so don't be afraid to crate your pup if it looks tired and/or has been out for a little while. 

Just remember... go outside to potty right before and esp. after being crated.

As others have said, it's the easiest way to house train your guy and the best way to know he's safe when you're busy around the house and can't supervise. Samantha used to get in trouble when I showered if I didn't crate her (up to a year old)!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've crated both my dogs and they're pretty happy with it.

Other than overnight, I make it a rule to not crate them for more than 4 hours--and that is in a pinch. I usually try to not crate them for more than three hours during the day. it just doesn't feel fair to me to cage them for more than that, even though they just go to sleep.


----------



## staci (Jul 2, 2012)

my baby sleep with me in my room, she refuses to go potty in my room thank goodness so the door gets shut and night night isgood. when i go off out of the house she goes in the crate she wines if i am at the house while she is in the crate. when i leave she just goes to sleep and behaves. it's only when i come home that she scratches at her crate to be left out to play! she goes out goes potty then is given attention!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Is it bad that we never use the crate during the day. My retired father lives with me and is always home unless he is going for a walk or a short ride- in which case he takes her. We did leave her home for 5 minutes outside the crate ( she was passed out on the floor from playing so much) to drop off my father's car at the mechanic yesterday. We do have a large room gated off for her and leave her crate door open in case she wants to go in. She is ten weeks old and has had no problem going in around 11pm and sleeping straight through to 6/7.


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I've been crating Farley throughout the day to get him acclimated to it. He takes to it pretty well. He'll whine a little at first if he's still excited, but he stops and goes to sleep. He let's me know when he has to relieve himself, which is nice and the potty training was very rapid. But yes, you definitely need to take your puppy out once out of the crate. Even if it's only been 30 min or an hour. They really do associate peeing with being out of the crate first thing. I can't help, but crate for 4 hours due to my job and schedule. I don't think it's fair for them to be cages any longer and try not to do that when I can help it.


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

He has a habit of eating EVERYTHING so I have to watch him like a hawk.

LOve this. Mine is the same way. She can have 5 toys on the floor but turn your back and she has a sandal or one of my wife's receipts!!


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

badfisherman said:


> He has a habit of eating EVERYTHING so I have to watch him like a hawk.
> 
> LOve this. Mine is the same way. She can have 5 toys on the floor but turn your back and she has a sandal or one of my wife's receipts!!


haha if only eating the receipts would take away the debt. We can wish can't we?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla is almost 8 months old and she is crated a lot. I get up an hour earlier every day so she can have that time to eat, potty and play then I put her in her crate and leave for work. At lunch I add a 15 min. break time to my lunch (nice they let me) and come home to let her out and play fetch, etc. with her for 45 minutes. She goes back in and then about 30 minutes my husband comes home and she is out again for a little bit. I usually get home by 5;00 and she is then out off and on most of the evening. She is not a restful dog and never lays down on her own outside of the crate so when she is starting to get cranky in the evenings she goes back in for about 30 minutes which allows me to run some wash. She has to be watched every second, God bless us all. Weekends she gets more time out and she does have a couple dog classes during the week that allows more free time. She is also crated at night. I look forward to the day when she can be trusted for more than 1 minute on her own.


----------



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I look forward to the day when she can be trusted for more than 1 minute on her own.



Haha same, it will be nice not having to worry about chewed up couch, molding, or finding hidden puddles.


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Golden Bug said:


> Haha same, it will be nice not having to worry about chewed up couch, molding, or finding hidden puddles.


Isn't this the truth. My girlfriend and I fell asleep in the living room last night with Farley passed out right next to us. We woke up and went to bed at about 3AM, but she forgot to latch his crate. I have no idea how he figured it out or how long he was out, but he put his paws up on the bed at 7AM and whined for us to take him out. No idea how long he was out for. One step closer to trusting him! haha.


----------

